# BFN after last IUI Q's re early period



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi all,
I have just had a BFN after my last iui. Now hoping to move onto ivf but I wondered if anyone had heard of a problem that I seem to be experiencing. The last 3 iuis (after mc) have resulted in my period arriving 9 dpo (8 days after basting). I don't suffer this normally or before mc anyone know of any success at ivf after this type of problem?

Thanks
Cera


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i don't have any experience with this but i do know that there are drugs you can take if you have a problem where your lining disintegrates too quickly. i was on progynova and utrogetsan for my most recent FET cycle (sadly bfn) and i didn't get AF for weeks, in fact not until i stopped the drugs. i'm not sure which one it was of the two but one was definitely to help build up and maintain your lining.

you could also search on here for 'short luteal phase' which is what it sounds like you're experiencing at the mo

wish you luck for your next cycle


----------

